# Your Best Fishing Garage Sale or Goodwill find? Here is mine...



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi guys,
I fish mostly in the southwest (forum) but moved to central Ohio recently, so thought I would throw this in here. Not a fishing report per se but indulge me...

What is the biggest/best deal you have ever found at a garage sale or Goodwill or estate sale etc?. Did you find a Calcutta Shimano bait caster for $20? St. Croix rods for $10? Maybe you hit the jackpot and got a nice boat cheap at an estate sale? 

I hit the mother load today at Goodwill. After a couple hard days making some work decisions it was needed. Thank you fishing gods. 

For $15, YES $15 bucks I got all of the following:

35 Erie Dearies, 10 worm harnesses, 17 Blue fox in-line spinners, 12 bucktail jigs, 10 spoons, 3 red devil spoons, 8 red eye spoons, 6 brand new Krocodile spoons, 3 musky sized spoons, 6 beetle spin arms, 7 rattle traps, 3 wally divers, 10 rapalas, 2 Musky sized mepps spinners, 2 musky crank baits, 31 shannon twin spinners, a couple top water plugs, leaders and sinkers. Oh and a nice plano hard sided box! Can anybody tell me about the shannon twin spinners? Best species or fishing tales with them?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow you scored the mother lode.....Probably $200+ of Tackle. Give ya $20 for the Red eye Wigglers...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a lot of stuff for $15. Does not hurt so bad losing a few at those prices!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

At a Goodwill store, or at their online auction? hop


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

One of the big Rapala's is worth the $15.00. Nice haul, my friend. You'll have a hard time beat'n that one!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

My brother bought 6 offshore planer boards in a plastic bag at a goodwill in Dayton couple months back for 3 dollars for the bag. Two were brand new


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

All bought at a Goodwill store. I haven't done the online auction. I might have to look that up. I thought for sure when I saw the boxes they would be empty or have some rusty hooks and melted twisters in them, but man am I glad I was wrong. I am gonna hold on to them and use them. Conner you are right, If I do snag and lose a couple it won't be so bad. Hadn't thought of that. I will pay the good fortune forward somehow.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

winewomenwalleye said:


> I thought for sure when I saw the boxes they would be empty or have some rusty hooks and melted twisters in them, but man am I glad I was wrong.
> Hah! Hah! This line cracks me up! Same thing I would have thought. Great find!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

My neighbor is a waste management driver and comes up with good finds.the latest was actual Cavs practice jerseys. But they are made for very tall people. A nightshirt for me


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice haul. Here's my best garage sale score. Two original abu record breakers from 1956 and a brand new brown abu ambassador from 1976. All still had the original boxes, paper work, leather cases, and dried out oil bottles in sealed plastic. A box full of vintage Muskie lures. Somewhere between 50-60 of them. A vintage Fred Bear grizzly recurve bow with a vintage green quiver. Asked the guy how much for all of it. He said "it's pretty old. How about 100 dollars." I quietly handed him 100 dollars and thanked him. The three reels sold to a collector in Hawaii for 1500. The bow sold for 300. The lures I sold individual and netted another 1500.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

I have an uncle in WV that bought 4 St Croix rods at a yard sale for 10 bucks a piece. A mojo bass and the rest were premiers. I told him it must have been like the old joke that when I die my greatest fear is that my wife will sell all my fishing stuff for what I told her I paid for it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, Goodwills are going to have a flock of fishermen heading in this weekend


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought a motorguide foot controlled trolling motor, a 6" and 8" ice augers, 10 misc rods and reels, 5 ice rods, under water camera, a shappelle shanty, a bunch of ice jigs and spoons, all for 75$ at a yard sale.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

odell daniel said:


> I bought a motorguide foot controlled trolling motor, a 6" and 8" ice augers, 10 misc rods and reels, 5 ice rods, under water camera, a shappelle shanty, a bunch of ice jigs and spoons, all for 75$ at a yard sale.


WOW, great deal, Odell, i'm jealous. You fellas come up with some great finds!
My best was a LNIB Smith 586 4" at a garage sale for $300.00 bout 10 or so years ago. Thats my favorite click jones, turned down $800.00 from my buddy last year. My son will get that one when i'm gone.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Back when I was in high school I picked up my first St. Croix rod, brand new, for $20 at a flea market. It was a TideMaster Inshore 7' one piece spinning. I still use that rod today, 20 years later.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I found two 10'6" rods with libra spinning reels a guy was selling at a flea market. Both rods were lemglass and med. light. The reels were very nice condition. He said he bought them at an estate sale , he said he wasn't a fisherman but they looked like they were worth the $5 a pic he paid for them, he said he'd take $20 for both. I thought it was a pretty good deal. I've used them both this fall on steelhead and caught fish with them, couldn't be happier


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got all this this summer at an estate sale for $35. Only bad thing, no boxes.


----------



## winewomenwalleye (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice find chaunc! Good finds by everybody! I knew there would be some fun stories.


----------



## 1hasyourlure (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey fellas can anybody tell me if we're allowed post and lures on here for sale I'm not sure the rules Guys somebody help me out


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

There is a Marketplace forum if you look a little farther down on the forum page,


----------



## 1hasyourlure (Jul 26, 2018)

ress said:


> There is a Marketplace forum if you look a little farther down on the forum page,


Thank Ress. Have a good day man try to stay dry I hit a nice one last night in lieb's but only one. They were there but it has been slow at times out there lately. And with this rain at least in my experience it really shuts it down when it does for a couple days.I was coming out of liebs this mourning and I seen what I thought my head lights Flash I thought my battery was going dead or alternator I pulled up to the stop sign and take a right to go to 79 and when I look to the left I just happened to Blink when it happened but I could tell the sky lit up somewhere and it got so dark that you couldn't tell that Millersport was even there. Called 911 and made a report with 911 and they connect me to Licking County Sheriff's I hate to see somebody be without oxygen or worse fire ,breaking and entering. I'm sure the possibilities are endless going to be a lot of people late for work out that area today that's for sure.


----------



## creek chub (Sep 18, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Got all this this summer at an estate sale for $35. Only bad thing, no boxes.


Some of those glass eyed lures are creek chubs and worth a little money 


chaunc said:


> Got all this this summer at an estate sale for $35. Only bad thing, no boxes.


creek chubs


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I know. I’ve got a pretty good collection of antiques. Reels too.


----------

